# Low starch diet - help needed



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi everyone, ive started a low starch diet to try and relieve the tummy pain i constantly have. ive been doing this diet for just under a wk and have been having a salad every day. lettuce, cucumber, tomato, french dressing and hard boiled eggs sometimes. for several nights this wk ive had diahoea and have been pasing water and the lettuce has come out undigested. It scared me a lot. I take an anti spasmodic 3 times a day, 10mg lexapro (called cipralex here in the UK) a day too. i stopped taking fybogel drinks twice a day about 2-3 wks ago as the specialist recommended stopping them to see if it helped reduce the tummy pain. anyone else had D when starting a new diet? im a vegetarian as well and therefore cant eat meat or fish and wouldnt consider eating them again as ive been a veggie since i was 4. The doctor told me to come back and see her this wk if ive still got D. i didnt mention the diet to her as i hadn't drawn a link between the 2. any advice or support you can give me would be really appreciated. Vicky xox


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Try losing the eggs from your salads. I know I have a really tough problem with them. See if that helps. If not perhaps it is the lettuce.


----------



## julesishere (Jun 20, 2003)

Raw veggies are the harshest on the digestive system, along with fats and dairy. Try getting your veggies in by making a soup or juicing them. That should make it easier to digest.Also, I suggest taking a fiber supplement daily to make sure you're getting in enough soluable fiber. I take Citrucel capsules 4x/day (after starting at the lowest dosage and working my way up).Veggies are a form of insoluable fiber and should never be eaten (especially raw!) on an empty tummy. Make sure these are eaten with soluable fiber first. I know that you are on a low starch diet for non-IBS related reasons, but this Web site helped me tremendously: www.eatingforibs.com. If you follow this diet, you will lose weight. If you are underweight you will gain weight. Also check out www.firstyearibs.com.Hope this helps!


----------

